# Concerns about the AFX banked turns



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I have 4 lanes of banks on the way, enough to an oval. My concern is will my Late Models bodies drag on the banks due to the extended length & ground clearance of the body? 

Just wondering if anybody has heard of any issues or problems with this happening.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

These are the bodies I am speaking of.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe this will give a better perspective.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I do not think that you should not be a problem, however you can always put on taller rear tires if needed.


Rob


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I do not think that you should not be a problem, however you can always put on taller rear tires if needed.
> 
> 
> Rob


Now that is good idea & it will reduce grip! To increase the slippin & sliding! I might just do that anyway. Even we do not have a problem!!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd be a bit more concerned with the front hitting. With that much front overhang, you might need to raise the front a bit; or maybe do a little creative dremel work. 

Cool bodies!

Tom


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

No problems to report, other than because of the sliding effect it can be tricky to pass a car on the outside of you. But that is the way I like it!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Regardless , I love the upscale version of your late model . 

Gonzo


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you sir, it has been a trial & error process lately getting some cast. Mostly error!


----------

